# Almond and Cream



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

Hello everyone.

I have a question. Has anyone bred an almond cock to a cream hen? What did they throw? Just curious. Also, how would I go about making an Isabella?maybe a cream to a bluebar or red bar?
Here is a pic of the pair.


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

Close up pic


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Good looking birds. Glad to see you're back!


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

almondman said:


> Good looking birds. Glad to see you're back!


Right on good to be back and good to have pigeons again. So did you ever breed a cream to an almond grizzle? I just got another pair but the guy gave me another almond cock might trade it to my buddy for a different color


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Hey good to see you!! Is that cream (ash red + dilute)or is it recessive yellow (recessive red + dilute)??? From the photo it is hard to tell....it looks more recessive yellow but I do see some signs of pattern which I can't tell if it is bleeding through or it is actually "cream".
Now if it is cream those almond cock babies will be red based and very light...almost white with just a little bit of break/color around the neck area. Almond hen babies from those two will not get the ash red from mom and so will probably look like regular almonds. Of course you will get half non-almond babies too which will be sex-linked based on the parent's color and should be blue-based for girls/hens and red/based for cocks/sons. If the ash yellow also carries recessive red you will also deroys and recessive red babies. If the cock carries dilute you will be able to get all these possibilities in dilute too (e.g. yellow instead of red, silver instead of blue). Quite a "box of chocolates" and every baby will probably be different.
Now if that hen is recessive yellow you will probably get some deroys and recessive reds. However, you may not know what base color that recessive yellow is hiding so the other possibilities will be harder to predict without getting some young out of them. Nice looking pair!! Take good care of them they will be producing babies for you for a long time!


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

kingdizon said:


> Right on good to be back and good to have pigeons again. So did you ever breed a cream to an almond grizzle? I just got another pair but the guy gave me another almond cock might trade it to my buddy for a different color


I never did breed almond to cream. Usually used black or kite. Let us know what you get if you do breed these two.


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks you two. I forgot what the guy said she was off of but I think the cream was off of a red and a yellow. Can't really see any pattern on her I'll check again tomorrow morning.shes on an egg at the moment so Itell be a couple months before I know for sure. But I think I should get some deroys and some more almonds. Gave up my other almond cock this morning and this black check hen carrying bronze to my neighbor. Traded for a black bald head with white flights cock and a white tick hen


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Once again there is ash red (and its dilute ash yellow). Ash red is one of the 3 main pigeon colors, and dominant over the wild type blue. There is also a recessive red (and its dilute). If you don't see a pattern of any type your hen is the latter (recessive red dilute). ash reds (and ash yellows) have a red or yellow body type but the flights and tail are an ashy gray. Recessive red is just that.....a recessive color and you need two copies of it for the bird to show its color (works just like recessive whites or most albinos). However, those recessive reds/yellows can "hide" all the standard colors (and patterns) so a recessive red (or recessive yellow) could be a blue bar or an ash red check etc. This is why it is harder to predict what colors you will get out of that pair without knowing her history (but more fun!!) I love the look of recessive reds and yellows!! Nice looking pair, two of my three favorite "colors" (recessive yellow and an almond).


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

So I think the offspring from this pair are the blue bars. The cream was mounted by the bluebar when she was first thrown in the loft.
Both babies look to be bluebars and one has bronze tips with white sides..I don't know if this color combo cream and almond will throw bluebars...couple more weeks we'll see what the feathers start really showing


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Well if that is a recessive yellow (the "cream") it could be masking blue bar. Also the almond may be split for blue bar.....hard to say although it should have t-pattern too to make that nice distribution of almond breaks. As you said we will know soon enough when they feather out a bit more.


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

Yea couple more weeks or so. Checked em out again today. I was thinking that the cream was hiding bluebar and so was the almond because idk how the bluebar to the cream would have made these lil bronze tips on their wings...unless the cream was bred from an almond... But the almond just might be the dad too since there is a lil bit of bronze in the wing. I'll take pics tomorrow and show you.


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

Here's is what the wing looks like for both of the squabs


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Hmm. Still early but could be a t-pattern kite......useful for breeding back to almonds......but really still to early to tell. Keep us updated!


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

Yea you're right black kites..cool color actually.


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

Your hen is likely dilute rec red (rec yellow) and spread, therefore the young appears to be spread blue (black) with red tips on juvenile feathers, which is typical on squabs which are heterozygous for rec. red. A recent picture of the youngster would help determine if it's actually black or dirty blue t-check.


----------

